

How do you make money from ads on your site? - memius


======
brk
One thing to try is providing unique, high-value content with properly placed
ads that are relevant to the topic being discussed.

~~~
memius
well, yes, but what method is best? google's adsense, yahoo's publisher
network, or selling the ad space yourself?

~~~
rms
Try all of them... Google, Yahoo, Microsoft, Adbrite. See which one works the
best. It doesn't become economical to sell the ads yourself until you get
bigger, at which point it is much better to sell the ads yourself.

------
memius
i'm going to launch a free web service, and wondering what method of getting
paid for ads is best. i heard adsense is starting to yield diminishing returns
these days.

